# My B13 DRIFTING VIDEOS! Fun in the SNow hehehe



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

*Sentra B13 Drifting VIDEOS!!*

Yo...

Big snow here in Colorado.. so I took advantage of it...

Although they are in my Nissan Sentra.. I got some pretty good slides and drifts!

Here are 3 vids...

http://www.samuraifiles.com/modules/gallery/albums/PrOxLaMuS%A9VidZ/Short_Snow_Drift.mpg Notice: I didn't spin out.. I slid to pick up the camera man (my brother).. didn't wanna go around and pick him up

http://www.samuraifiles.com/modules/gallery/albums/PrOxLaMuS%A9VidZ/Zoom_in_one_hand_drift.mpg

http://www.samuraifiles.com/modules/gallery/albums/PrOxLaMuS%A9VidZ/Nice_Slides.mpg


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

oops


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Heh, that first video was cool. The other two were OK. Looks like fun


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh....that brings me back...

Seth


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*d'oh*

Not Found
The requested URL /modules/gallery/albums/album67/Short_Snow_Drift.mpg was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

The Gallery if the Links don't work

Thats my gallery with the vidz in it


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Links are dead.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

eh


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I think you've been around long enough that we shouldn't have to tell you not to crosspost. Threads merged.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

aww i know...


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks like you had some fun, now do it without the snow


----------



## NiSe90 (Feb 7, 2004)

Awesome dude, just awesome.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

AWWWWWWW. i wish i had a vid camera  nice vids though.


.......spent 2 hours in my work parking lot again after the snow today  

resized the pics just now, and instead of posting em all n using a ton of bandwith, just gonna post my gallery link 

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=9739


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

if i could only upload videos....i feel im the king of fwd drifting 

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr the feeling is gone....I AM THE KIND OF FWD DRIFTING


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

maxpower559 said:


> if i could only upload videos....i feel im the king of fwd drifting
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr the feeling is gone....I AM THE KIND OF FWD DRIFTING


 You cant drift in a fwd, you can SLIDE but not drift.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^that is getting to be the oldest discussion/argument EVAR!!!! and its covered on here at least once a week.........


YES YOU CAN BUT ITS CALLED ASS DRAGGING NOT DRIFTING


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

post a link to a forum that goes over a detailed 'drift' and an ass drag. i find it impossible to do what a rwd does in a front wheel....ur pushing the car in one instance and causeing ti to slide and your dragging it in the other cause pulleding a brake(a brake that slows the car down)...well dragging...i guess i should re-phrase it.....'im the best fwd drifting wanna be, whos really dragging in a controlled manner.

just a quick question...y dont you guys(forums members as whole) get so quick to push someone down on the forums? i take it wall with a grain....but still its getting kinda old that everytime some makes a post or comment they are getting put down for there likes, interest, comments or someone has to butt in and correct there input. i say fwd drifting and someone has to be like...."its DRAGGING!!!!." 
yeah i know i know there are alot of wanna b's, ricers, or whatever you guys dont like and what not just talking stupid..and sometimes is good to put ppl in there place but i dunno...maybe its getting out of hand. buy hey...who am i to talk. im sure after posting this reply someone is gonna go search all the post i made to reveal that i somewhere in my forum history i did this too!!

DONT BANNNNN ME. hehe.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I wasn't gonna go there. I watched the videos. the wheels are locked up and the car skids to a stop sideways. fun, yes. I mean that as constructive criticizm, I posted pictures of my car setup in turns on dirt to find out what could be done to help my speed in a dirt figure of 8. which is about as drifting as a FWD car gets. 

is 'drifiting' taking on a meaning here where it means the back end of a car leads in a turn? if so then a FWD car can, it just takes technique and RWD is better.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Ok... SLIDING 

Here's what I did.... I DRIFTED "OFF COURSE" and i DRIFTED OFF THE STRAIGHT LINE.... and my car DRIFTED sideways.. and not straight.


Did I truely DRIFT in terms of RWD and "powersliding" ??? No...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yes!!! you guys are great....feed it....feed it...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

check my gallery.. i truely have DRIFTING video's now...

with my 280Z


----------

